# Radiatoren: Aktiv oder Passiv?



## Josha (30. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag
ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so von passiven Radiatoren haltet, ob ihr die verwenden würdet oder doch lieber zur aktiven methode greift.
Beispiele wären z.B Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matic oder CORA

...und noch eine andere frage: Kann der CORA 642 Maxi einen E6300@2,3GHz und eine 8800GTS ausreichend kühlen?

okaii viel spaß beim posten!
MFG
JS


----------



## dereinzug (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich verwende 2 KOM Ultra-Plus von Inno.
Gekühlt werden:
Core 2 Duo E6600 (noOC)
EVGA 680i SLI (Spannungswandler, North- und southbridge)
Geforce 8800 GTX (noOC)
2xFestplatten
Netzteil

Bei 23°C Zimmertemperatur war die Wassertemperatur im Zulauf (also nach den KOMs) nie höher als 35 °C (Lüfter des aktiven Dualradi sind aus).
Mal abgesehen vom Platzbedarf und der Kohle spricht für mich also nichts gegen passive Radiatoren. Die lautlose Kühlung war mir das Geld aber wert. Nichts desto trotz hab ich noch einen aktiven Dual-Radi im Gehäuse.
Gründe: 1. es war nicht sicher ob die passiven Radis in jeder Lebenslage 
ausreichen 
2. ich kann den Rechner auch mal ohne den passiven Radi
betreiben (zb auf einer Lan-Party)
3. die Lüfter des Dualradis sind mit 4 V nicht zu hören und sorgen für einen gewissen Luftaustausch im Gehäuse

mfg Tom


----------



## GoZoU (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde einen Triple Radiator bevorzugen, gerade wenn Festplatten mitgekühlt werden sollen. Die Lüfter kannst du dann auf 7V-5V regeln, dadurch werden sie quasi lautlos und du hast wesentlich mehr Reserven bei geringerem Platzbedarf.

BTW: Es sei noch bemerkt, dass ein gewisser Luftstrom im Case immer vorhanden sein sollte, da es noch mehr Teile im PC als GPU MB-Chipsatz und CPU gibt, die auch einer Kühlung bedürfen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Josha (31. Oktober 2007)

ahh, also wäre dann ein 120er radi besser für mich oder?
weil ich will ja nur die cpu und gpu kühlen.
kann ich dann immernoch mit 5V unter last gut kühlen?

MFG
JS


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Oktober 2007)

Josha schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so von passiven Radiatoren haltet, ob ihr die verwenden würdet oder doch lieber zur aktiven methode greift.
> Beispiele wären z.B Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matic oder CORA
> 
> ...



hmm... die innos sind recht teuer, die coras haben blöde verbinder zwischen den elementen. dann lieber einen mora wenns es wirklich passiv sein soll.

mann kann z.b. auch ein halbaktives system aufbauen. je nachdem was man kühlt, kann auch eine guter 360er passiv betrieben werden - und bei bedarf schaltet man ein bis drei lüfter hinzu. dazu muss der 360er aber auf jeden fall extern montiert werden.


----------



## GoZoU (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde bei deinem System einen Dual 120mm Radiator empfehlen, der reicht für Graka und CPU aus, ein paar leise Lüfter oder normale auf 7V sollten ausreichen.
Der Single würde auch gehen, damit bekommst du aber keine besseren Temps als mit einer leisen und guten Luftkühlung.

@Stormbringer: Sicherlich kann man das, aber da sich alle Triple Radis nur unmerklich unterscheiden, kann man jeden semi-passiv betreiben. Die Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich so optimal ist, zudem sind die Triple nicht für so einen Betrieb konstruiert worden.
Ein Mora ist allerdings auch nicht für passiven Betrieb ausgelegt und bietet aktiv kaum einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Triple, außer das der Rechner mit dem Teil kaum mehr zu bewegen ist und er viel zu teuer ist für die gebotene Leistung, sehe ich darin keinen Vorteil 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## hansi152 (31. Oktober 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hmm... die innos sind recht teuer, die coras haben blöde verbinder zwischen den elementen. dann lieber einen mora wenns es wirklich passiv sein soll.
> 
> mann kann z.b. auch ein halbaktives system aufbauen. je nachdem was man kühlt, kann auch eine guter 360er passiv betrieben werden - und bei bedarf schaltet man ein bis drei lüfter hinzu. dazu muss der 360er aber auf jeden fall extern montiert werden.



oder ein Mora mit 250er oder größer(solls ja geben)
sowas in der Art plane ich derzeit:
A+ El-Diablo(über Geschmack lässt sich streiten)+Mora an der Seite des Monsterlüfters


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Oktober 2007)

GoZoU schrieb:


> @Stormbringer: Sicherlich kann man das, aber da sich alle Triple Radis nur unmerklich unterscheiden, kann man jeden semi-passiv betreiben. Die Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich so optimal ist, zudem sind die Triple nicht für so einen Betrieb konstruiert worden.
> Ein Mora ist allerdings auch nicht für passiven Betrieb ausgelegt und bietet aktiv kaum einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Triple, außer das der Rechner mit dem Teil kaum mehr zu bewegen ist und er viel zu teuer ist für die gebotene Leistung, sehe ich darin keinen Vorteil
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



also das mit dem halbaktiven tripple hat bei mir sehr gut geklappt. ich habe auch tatsächlich nur einen 120er lüfter montiert. (siehe mein nethands-profil)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2007)

ich verwende meine radiatoren passiv ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=20786&postcount=20 )

was ich vom k-o-m halte: nüscht. abgesehen davon, dass die herstellerfirma schon nicht ausstehen kann, brilliert er mal wieder mit den typischsten eigenschaften: hoher preis, korrosionsempfindliches material. (afaik ist sogar mit nach der verringerung des materialaufwandes in der letzten generation wieder teurer geworden - ein echtes inno-produkt)
cora: n bissl besser - günstiger, flexibler einzusetzen, hersteller nur deswegen unsympathisch, weil er die idee und 3/4 des namens geklaut hat
mora: deutlich besser (hochwertiges material, mir sehr sympathischer hersteller) - nachteil: für montage am gehäuse eigentlich eine totale fehlkonstruktion. und "richtige" montage -horizontal- braucht viel, viel platz.
da es aber niemanden gibt, der es besser macht...
bleibt nur noch der recht hohe preis/kühlleistung - aber dass ist bei fertigen silent lösungen halt so.
ich hab deswegen die bastellösung gewählt, wem dass zu unbequem ist, der muss halt blechen.


im allgemeinen zu passiv vs. aktiv:
passiv wakü ist imho der optimale weg zum 0db high-end system.
wer ein anderes ziel hat, soll aktive wakü nehmen, ein lüfter macht eh geräusche und ein paar weitere, leisere lüfter machen keinen unterschied.
da es problemlos möglich ist, eine aktive wakü zu bauen, die jedes aktive netzteil unterbietet, macht eine passive imho erst sinn, wenn selbiges auch passiv/wakü ist.


----------



## Josha (31. Oktober 2007)

was haltet ihr von dieser konfiguration:

Alphacool NexXxos XP Light 775:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3385
Zalman GWB8800 GTS:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=4291
Black Ice GT Stealth 240:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3897
8x1,5 PVC UV-Grün:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3480
Laing DDC 12V Pro:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=1924
Thermosensor inkl. Verschaubung 1/4" LCD
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3962
Yate Loon D12SL-12:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=4228
Lian Li PC7 SE:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=1999
30cm Cold-Cathode UV:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=2896
be quiet! Straight Power 400 Watt:
http://www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=3934

verbesserungen oder vorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## GoZoU (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde sagen du machst einfach mal nen eigenen Beratungs-Thread auf 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Josha (31. Oktober 2007)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen du machst einfach mal nen eigenen Beratungs-Thread auf
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



ich glaub das ist schon zu spät

meinen bösen plan werde ich fortsetzen...muhahahahaha


----------



## hansi152 (1. November 2007)

@Josha:
Ein Dual für GPU und CPU? Hört sich laut an.


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2007)

hansi152 schrieb:


> @Josha:
> Ein Dual für GPU und CPU? Hört sich laut an.




Begründung?


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2007)

GoZoU schrieb:


> hansi152 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenig Kühlfläche->braucht größeren Luftstrom->laut  .

Zur Zusammenstellung:
Für den Einstieg nicht schlecht. Der Zalman für die Graka ist afaik aus Alu und deshalb grenzwertig in der Korossionssicherheit. Als Radi bekommst du schon für weniger Geld einen guten Triple.
Den genannten CPU-Kühler hab ich hier noch samt S775 Halterung  rumliegen(die Push-Pins der Halterung fehlen, die musst du entweder durch welche vom Boxed Kühler ersetzen oder die Halterung gleich verschrauben):
Schreib mir eine PM falls du Interesse daran hast.


----------



## GoZoU (2. November 2007)

Warum immer alle auf dem Triple-Radi so rumhacken..."ich will meine CPU Kühlen"..."dann kauf n Triple der ist günstig"  ........der Dual ist vollkommen ausreichend um gute Temps zu erhalten und lässt sich zudem auch leichter in einem Gehäuse unterbringen....wir reden hier nicht von einem ganzen System (was ein Dual auch schaffen würde!!!) sondern nur von Graka und CPU.
Lüfter auf 7V, dann hört man sie nicht und genug Leistung ist auch da. Sicher kann ich immer nen Triple einsetzten, aber das ist doch nicht nötig.


----------



## hansi152 (2. November 2007)

na und bei nem 240er bist mit CPU und Graka an der Grenze
wenn ne neue CPU/Graka mit höherer TDP reinkommt braucht man auch nen neuen Radi
dasselbe kann man im Bezug auf erweiterung auf Mobo bzw. RAM oder unnötigerweise oder mit Dämmung HDD sagen


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Warum immer alle auf dem Triple-Radi so rumhacken..."ich will meine CPU Kühlen"..."dann kauf n Triple der ist günstig"  ........der Dual ist vollkommen ausreichend um gute Temps zu erhalten und lässt sich zudem auch leichter in einem Gehäuse unterbringen....wir reden hier nicht von einem ganzen System (was ein Dual auch schaffen würde!!!) sondern nur von Graka und CPU.
> Lüfter auf 7V, dann hört man sie nicht und genug Leistung ist auch da. Sicher kann ich immer nen Triple einsetzten, aber das ist doch nicht nötig.


Jupp.

Aber da quatschte eh mit der Wand, ist nur in einigen *echten* Wakü-Foren durchgedrungen das man nicht immer die dicksten Teile braucht, ... es wird aber leider nur immer nachgequatscht.

Ist der gleiche Käse wie mit einer Laing(am besten noch Dual), fette Schläuche, Düsenkühler, Mora 2 mit 9 Lüftern drauf, "zur Sicherheit" am besten noch ein Dual hinten dran, 2 Kreisläufe, KK's mit rul0rhaften K-Werten ...

Schade das @Henrik Reimers HP seit einigen Wochen off ist .

Da wurde das ganze auch mal techn. fundamentiert beleuchtet, incl. div. Messtrecken/-Kurven.

Auf jeden Fall kann ein Single-Radi auch passiv betrieben werden, Wärmeleistung um die 150W!

Und ja, *aktiv* betreibe ich Dir ein *kompl.* Sys., inkl. octe CPU, Graka, Chipset etc. an einem Dualradi ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, und das ist mehr als ausreichend.

Und als Lüfter reicht auch einer völlig aus, oberhalb von zweien ist keine effektive Leistungssteigerung mehr drin.

Wer sich damit mal intensiver befassen will:

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/physik_theorie_menue.html


----------



## hansi152 (2. November 2007)

danke für die tolle Aufklärung


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

hansi152 schrieb:


> danke für die tolle Aufklärung


Nützt nichts, obiges von mir skizziertes Szenario ist der am häufigsten anzutreffende Tenor in den Foren.

Jeder der schon mal mit mehreren Sachen experimentiert hat, das mit anderen Anlagen verglich etc., schlägt bei solchen Sachen immer die Hände über den Kopf zus.

Habe sogar schon Barebones gesehen, worin auch ausgewachsene CPU's + Graka alles zus. an einer Wakü dran hing, und das wohlgemerkt nicht ext. sondern alles *im* Barebone mit drin, da schüttelt man dann nur den Kopf wie die Leute Angst haben ihr Sys. würde "zu warm" werden unterhalb von Tripleradis etc.


----------



## GoZoU (3. November 2007)

@xrayde: Du sagst es...Danke!

Wenn ihr schon dabei seid das MK-Forum zu lesen, kann es nicht schaden auch mal das Wakü-FAQ zu lesen ....btw gibt es auch Dualcore-Systeme, mit X1950Pro, bei denen das gesamte (ja wirklich alles, Graka, CPU, NB,SB, Spawas, HDD) an einem Dual 80er Radi hängen und mit einer HPPS+ betrieben werden. Die Temperaturen sind dabei immer noch (auch unter Last) unterhalb des kritischen Bereiches.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xrayde (3. November 2007)

Apropos kritischer Bereich.

Als ich bei meiner letzten Entlüftungsaktion einen stehenden Kreislauf hatte(war noch zu viel Luft drin), kam mein E6600 sogar über 70° im BIOS.

Selbst wo ich nur auf einen Mini-Durchfluß von ~ 10l/h kam(halt wg. der noch etwas vorhandenen Luft im Kreislauf), wurde nichts instabil, der Prozz. lag da unter Vollast noch immer bei ~ 60°, und das im Hochsommer.

Jetzt habe ich "nur" ~ 33l/h im idle, unter Vollast(das Wasser wird dann wärmer, die Schläuche dehnen sich mehr aus = größerer Querschnitt = höherer Durchfluß) komme ich dann über 40l/h.

Dennoch komme ich weder mit dem "Mager-Durchfluß" noch unter Vollast je in kritische Bereiche von CPU, Graka & Co.

Unter BF2/2142, CPU @3 GHz, G80 auch oced, im Game alles bis Anschlag aufgedreht, wird mein Sys. am gleichmäßigsten gestresst, sowohl CPU als auch Graka, da komme ich in dieser Jahreszeit bei ~ 21° Zimmertemp. auf ~ max. 50° im CPU-Core, der G80 max. im Core auf nur ~ 55°.

Im Hochsommer kann man auf alles noch einmal 10K drauf rechnen.

Und der stürzte nie ab, das lief damit immer, zudem diese Temps. nicht im kritischen Bereich sind(RTFM klärt da auf).

Damit betrieb ich schon alle möglichen Plattformen seit Sommer 2004 und da wurde nie was zu heiß damit, oder starb an "Überhitzung".

Da kann man mal sehen was Wasser für "Power" hat ...


PS:

Nicht wundern das die Temps. so "hoch" sind, ich betreibe ein *kompl. passives* Sys. @Mora.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2007)

Also meine CPU kam mit einem Singel-Radi gerade mal 1°C unter die Kühlleistung eines Zalman 9500. 
Wenn ich dann aber bessere Temperaturen als mit Lukü erreichen will und dazu noch eine Graka mit kühlen will die mehr Wärme produziert als besagte CPU komme ich meiner bescheidenen Logik nach nunmal an einem Triple-Radi nicht vorbei.


----------



## hansi152 (3. November 2007)

aber für OC is dann doch Tripple oder größer besser
und wassercpu meinte auch dass die Luft die aus seinem Dual kommt doch sehr heiß war als die GF8GTX im Kreislauf war

Mein Plan ist ein El-Diablo zuerst mit Lukü dann im Sommer Wakü mit Mora an der Site des Monsterlüfters(semi-passiv)
Denn ich will auf jeden Fall OCen und ein leises Sys
Und ein Tripple mit anständigen Lüftern kostet auch so viel


----------



## xrayde (3. November 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also meine CPU kam mit einem Singel-Radi gerade mal 1°C unter die Kühlleistung eines Zalman 9500.
> Wenn ich dann aber bessere Temperaturen als mit Lukü erreichen will und dazu noch eine Graka mit kühlen will die mehr Wärme produziert als besagte CPU *komme ich meiner bescheidenen Logik nach nunmal an einem Triple-Radi nicht vorbei.*


Diese Logik ist jedoch fehlerhaft, da ich oben schon erwähnte das ein Dual aktiv dafür ausreicht.

Das ein Single überfordert ist hierbei, darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2007)

@xrayde: Les dir meine Ausführung noch mal genau durch:
1 Singel reicht nicht für 1 CPU also warum sollte 1 Dual(also 2 Singel) für eine Graka und eine CPU(also quasi "2,2 CPU") reichen?


----------



## xrayde (3. November 2007)

Hab ich Euch den MK-Link gegeben, habt ihr darin mal gelesen, habt ihr das mal selber probiert, ist die Physik dahinter bei Euch anders als bei anderen?

1K niedriger als bei einem Lukü-KK wäre mir ebenso Latte solange sie noch immer im grünen Bereich ist, und ich kann wetten das ist sie, denn keine normale CPU kommt selbst unter OC auf über 150W.


Zudem ich auch nicht weiß wie Du den Radi montiert hast, wahrscheinlich saugt der auch noch die warme Innenluft des Cases durch den Radi durch?

Vllt. machst Du Dir ja mal selbst die Mühe und recherchierst mal im Net wer was an einem Dualradi alles dran hat, dann könnte man sich alles weitere sparen.


----------



## GoZoU (3. November 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @xrayde: Les dir meine Ausführung noch mal genau durch:
> 1 Singel reicht nicht für 1 CPU also warum sollte 1 Dual(also 2 Singel) für eine Graka und eine CPU(also quasi "2,2 CPU") reichen?




Ich hab einen Dual Radi und CPU und Graka im Kreislauf, CPU ist idle 29°C und kommt beim Zocken auf 38°C (Coretemp) also wo bitte ist das Ding überfordert?



			
				GoZoU schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr schon dabei seid das MK-Forum zu lesen, kann es nicht schaden auch mal das Wakü-FAQ zu lesen ....btw gibt es auch Dualcore-Systeme, mit X1950Pro, bei denen das gesamte (ja wirklich alles, Graka, CPU, NB,SB, Spawas, HDD) an einem Dual 80er Radi hängen und mit einer HPPS+ betrieben werden. Die Temperaturen sind dabei immer noch (auch unter Last) unterhalb des kritischen Bereiches.


....guck es dir wenn du es nicht glauben magst, das genannte System ist vom MK-Moderator Braeter, bemüh doch mal die Forensuche! 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2007)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Dual Radi und CPU und Graka im Kreislauf, CPU ist idle 29°C und kommt beim Zocken auf 38°C (Coretemp) also wo bitte ist das Ding überfordert?


Bei dir ist der Dual anscheinend nicht überfordert. Nur ist meine Graka leider eine 2900XT und die CPU ein Athlon X2 am Limit(auch wenn dieses relativ weit unten liegt).
Dass meine aktuelle Konfiguration mit einem Single und einem Triple Radi(gabs grad günstig bei ebay sonst hätte ich auch nen Dual genommen) überzogen ist geben ich gerne zu aber dass bei meinem System ein einzelner Dual Radi für meine Anforderungen gereicht hätte möchte ich immernoch nicht ganz glauben.


----------



## GoZoU (3. November 2007)

Da ist der Knackpunkt, deine Anforderungen^^ der Dual packt das bestimmt, nur die Temps wären halt nichts mehr um damit zu posen. Ne nun mal im Ernst, der Dual reicht in den meisten Fällen wirklich aus, ich würde ihn generell im Hinterkopfbehalten, da man nicht immer nen Triple braucht. Wenn man ein gesamtes System dran hängen hat, dann sehen die Temps halt nicht mehr so toll aus, z.b 40°C idle und 50°C load, aber in Rahmen ist man damit sicherlich noch.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xrayde (3. November 2007)

Jo, so ist das, hier gehen anscheinend die Anforderungen/Meinungen mal wieder auseinander was "gut" oder "schlecht" ist, das ist ja das Dilemma das man immer wieder liest: die Leute sind zum größten Teil alle "Tiefsttemperatur-narrisch".

Wenn ich Tiefstwerte will, muss ich im Kokü- und Kaskaden-Bereich nachschauen, damit sind auch Temps. zu erreichen mit denen die techn. unbedarften Kumpels zu beeindrucken sind.

Nur dann habe ich das Klassenziel verfehlt und bin von vornherein ins falsche Metier mit den falschen Vorstellungen gerutscht, denn Wakü sollte eigentlich bedeuten: (OC-) Power satt + silent!

BTW, die Sättigung ist schon oberhalb eines Dualradis bei akt. Zwangskonvektion gegeben, alles darüber akt. befeuert ist wieder techn. Nonsens, da hier keine Mehrleistung mehr eintritt.

Selbst die hier in den Raum geworfenen 40° sind doch nichts worüber man sich Sorgen machen muss.

Warum lesen die Leute eigentlich keine Datenblätter, darin ist zu finden welches Device für welche Temps. ausgelegt ist?

Ein C2D hat im Schnitt eine Tcase max. von 85°, eine HD 2900x kann über 110° ab(ich glaub sogar 130°), eine GF 8800x fängt erst über 120° an zu throtteln!

Wenn ein C2D bei max. um die 60° bleibt, fühlt der sich noch immer sauwohl und ist nicht im roten Bereich, eine Graka der neuesten Gen. würde ich versuchen auf ~ max. 85° im(VPU/GPU-) Core zu lassen, das ist dann auch noch nicht bedrohlich.

Alles andere ist nur Spinnerei mit den Temps. und bar jeglicher Vernunft, ist ähnlich wie mit 3 D Mark-Point-Gepose.

Sorry wenn sich hier Jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, ich spreche hier keinen dir. an, nur eine recht weit verbreitete "Zielgruppe" die man immer wieder antrifft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2007)

die mehrheit der c2d hat eine tcase max. von 60°, 85° hat kein einziger und hatte auch kein intel der vergangenen 5jahre, dass ist schlicht schwachsinn.

genauso stellt sich die frage, wozu man seitenlang darauf rumreitet, dass ein dualradiator ein komplettes system betrieben kann.
NATÜRLICH kann er das, er ist schließlich immer noch nen tick leistungsfähiger, als die serienmäßigen luftkühler. er würde auch mit 2 grafikkarten fertig werden. gut geplant kann je nach system sogar single fürn 1+1 system ausreichen. (120 single. *unter den schreibtisch schiel und nochmal über die 25cm-single-raid pläne nachdenk*  )

aber: nen "tick besser" und "ausreichen" für 200-250? wo liegt da der sinn?
der vorteil einer wakü ist die große mögliche radiatoroberfläche, alles andere ist nur nötiger aufwand.
wenn man nen kleinen radiator hat ist der vorteil weg, der aufwand bleibt.
mit nem guten luftkühler und ner ordentlichen luftführung kann man dann das gleiche erreichen - für einen bruchteil des preises.


----------



## xrayde (4. November 2007)

Ja, das mit den Tcase max. stimmt wirklich nicht, kommt davon wenn man sich auf Tools verlässt, denn CoreTemp 0.9.0.91 gibt das so an, später wurde das mit der 0.94 korrigiert, da wird es als Tjunction 85° angegeben!

Und warum "seitenlang drauf rumreiten"?

Hast den Thread wohl nicht ganz gelesen?

Denn hier wurde ein paar Postings lang recht vehement behauptet das ein Dualradi nie im Leben reichen würde, das daß natürlich nicht stimmt, wurde dahingehend sofort aufgeklärt, also warum regt Dich das so auf?

Techn. Unwahrheiten sollte man nicht so stehenlassen, denn mit diesen Gedanken schwanger rennen die Leute dann rum und verbreiten das in ihrer Umgebung, ... ist also genau das was Du mit der Tcase max-Geschichte auch gerade machtest.

Und beim letzten Absatz muss ich Dir auch Recht geben, denn nur um ein paar lumpige Grade auf dem "Thermometer" besser dazustehen, dafür ist eine Wakü eigentlich nicht da.

Wenn es einen nur darum geht kann man mitunter auch mit Lukü, für erheblich weniger Geld, schon was erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2007)

also unter den 24posts seit meinem letzten beitrag hier zähl ich 17, die sich mit der frage dual/triple beschäftigen, das ist vielleicht nicht seitenlang - aber imho ein bißchen mehr als "sofort aufgeklärt", zumal man die sache in 2 zeilen beantworten kann. 
(n teil der aufregung mag trotzdem eher durch meine übermüdung denn durch diesen thread begründet gewesen sein  )

bei meinem letzten absatz dachte ich übrigens nicht im geringsten an nen thermochill oder die letztes-K fraktion sondern eher an fanduct vs. 150 komplett-wakü


----------

